# Bittorent download langsam



## SolidBadBoy (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo jungs,

ich hab ein problem mit bittorent.
es läd einfach zu langsam ich seh andere immer in denn torrents mit ca 1,5 mb downlaod und meins nur mit 100-140kb obwohl ich ein ein internetzugang von 16.000kb ist

wüsstes ihr vielleicht wieso???

und die andren zocken mich voll ab ich uploade mehr als ich bekommen.
und die firewall hab ich an und manchmal aus dennoch ändert sich nichts

und wenn ich z.b neben her im internet zocken will oder surfen will, will das internt nicht bzw brutal langsam!!!


Dank euch shcon mal im voraus^^


----------



## Damager (10. Dezember 2008)

Was für einen provider hast du denn ?
Mache Provider senken die geschwindikeit für p2p wegen.. 
(iligaler Sicherheitskopien!)
Hat dein Router oder Firewall ein ( ver dammt ich habe das Wort vergessen ich versuche ses zu umscheiben^^)
Maxi male anzahl von p2p verbindungen?

( Wenn du keinen oder nur einen sehr kleinen UPLOAD einstellt kriegst du auch nur einen kleinen oder sehr kleine DOWNLOAD Geschwindigkeiten)
MfG


----------



## uuodan (10. Dezember 2008)

Welchen Client nutzt du? VUZE? uTorrent?
Port korrekt weitergeleitet?
Welchen Port nutzt du?
Welche Settings hast du? Verb. / Min, Max. globale Verb. / Quellen / ...
Welche Share-Ratio hast du?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Dezember 2008)

@Damager ich hab 1und1 bittorent als client und firewall hab ich von kaspersky die das neue aba als testversion aba ich habs schon  mit an und aus probiert^^
wie gesagt ich gebe dennen mehr up als ich dwon bekomm 80kb down und 100-115kb für upload.

@uuodan bittorent 
als port hab ich auto machen lassen aba in der fritzbox hab ich nichts eingestellt für den port^^

und was ist mit share ration gemeint???


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2008)

Gehört 1und1 nicht zu denen die die P2P Geschwindigkeit drosseln?


----------



## CiSaR (10. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gehört 1und1 nicht zu denen die die P2P Geschwindigkeit drosseln?



Das weiß ich bis jetzt nur von Kabel Deutschland.
Was ist Bittorent für ein Client? Hol die µtorrent


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich weis es auch nicht genau. Ich bin bei der Telekom und da ist das alles kein Problem.


----------



## CiSaR (10. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich weis es auch nicht genau. Ich bin bei der Telekom und da ist das alles kein Problem.



Ich auch und die geben mir sogar mehr als ich eigentlich habe


----------



## Damager (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube Kabel Deutschland drosselt nicht weil ich habe die und ich habe sehr gute Geschwindigkeiten.....!

Meiner meinung nach ist der Client egal die Greifen so oder so alle auf das selbe Netzwerk zu!
Aber natürlich gibt es unterschiede in den Client z.B die Ports und Zusatz  funktionen.

@SolidBadBoy

Wenn du untern am untern fenster rand in der mitte guckst.
Gibt es unten linkes neben deinener Downloadgeschwindigkeit ein kleines Symbol das kann je mach Zustand der Verbindung welcheln( Mach mal ist da auch keins)
( ist aber eigentlich nebensächlich)
da mach du doppelclick daurf.
Dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster wo du im unten im 3/4 einen 
"Portweiterleitungstest" machen kannst.

habe auch einen einfachern weg gefundne Optionen /Speed Giude /   und dan Port ....Test!!
Sry zuspät gefundn und keine lust alle zuändern.
 
MfG

Sry für den Doppelpost aber ich denke das man das aus verständlichkeits Gründen trennen sollte.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Dezember 2008)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ich hab 1und1
> 
> als port hab ich auto machen lassen aba in der fritzbox hab ich nichts eingestellt für den port^^



Ich hab auch 1&1(16000er) und ich ziehe jenach Torrent  mit bis zu 2 MB/s
Ich verwende µtorrent.

Zur Fritzbox geb einen festen Port an und weiße den selben Port den Torrent Client zu.

Hast du mit XP Antispy das Verbingungslimit von XP gepatcht?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Dezember 2008)

_*Welcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.

Checking port 24116 on 92.200.39.1...

Error! Port 24116 does not appear to be open.

Please see PortForward.com - Free Help Setting up Your Router or Firewall for more information about how to map a port.

Please make absolutely sure that PeerGuardian2 or Protowall is allowing utorrent.com (72.20.34.145) in either of those programs. Those of you using ipfilter.dat should make sure the list does not include the website's IP. After making sure of this, re-run this test by refreshing the page (F5).*_


wenn du das meinst ja da kommt ein fehler was muss ich deiner meinung nach machen


----------



## SolidBadBoy (10. Dezember 2008)

@jonny ne was bringt mir das den mit dem antispy wenn was hilft oky dann mach ich des kurz drauf^^


----------



## Damager (10. Dezember 2008)

Mit antispy kannst du das Verbindungslimt aufhaben ( oder anheben )!!!
(AH da ist das verschwundene Wort)

Mfg  und gute Nacht


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2008)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> _*Welcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
> A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.
> 
> Checking port 24116 on 92.200.39.1...
> ...



Den Port in deinem Router freigeben.


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

Bei einer Fritzbox unter _Erweiterte Einstellungen_/_System_/_Netzwerkeinstellungen_ einen haken bei _*Änderungen der Sicherheitseinstellungen über UPnP gestatten*_ setzen. Dann sollte es funktionieren. 

Falls du das Menu nicht hast mußt du noch irgendwo unter _Ansicht_ die _*Expertenansicht aktivieren*_

MfG


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. Dezember 2008)

danke ist sehr hilfreich ich werde das dannheut abend mal ausprobieren bin grad inder schule^^


----------



## uuodan (11. Dezember 2008)

UPnP ist ein Werk des Teufels. Das gehört deaktiviert. Stell' einen festen Port ein und leite den im Router an deinen PC (MAC- bzw. IP-Adresse) weiter. Wie das geht, findest du im Netz oder in der Manual. 

Die Share-Ratio gibt es z.B. bei Azureus. Mit einer hohen Bewertung, also einem guten Up-/Downloadverhältnis, erreichst du höhere Übertragungsraten. uTorrent verzichtet auf dieses Prinzip, hat aber dafür auch einige Makel.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. Dezember 2008)

mein Bittorent läd immer noch so langsam (140kb kein großer unterschied)
ich hab jetzt den port bei mit frei gemacht und des aktiviert was mir WOLF2660 gesagt hat gemacht


----------



## CiSaR (11. Dezember 2008)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> mein Bittorent läd immer noch so langsam (140kb kein großer unterschied)
> ich hab jetzt den port bei mit frei gemacht und des aktiviert was mir WOLF2660 gesagt hat gemacht



Wenn du mir vertraust kann ich mal via Teamviewer auf deinen PC schauen und mal sehen was ich machen kann.
Hast du jetzt mal µTorrent versucht?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (11. Dezember 2008)

@cisar von mir aus können wir das machen mit teamviewer allerdings net heute sonder erst am wochenende^^ wenn du skype hast dannn add mich dann können wir reden jonnexxx1 
mtorrent lad ich net runter ich mein alle progs sind ehh gleich nur downloaden downloaden downloaden^^ 

sehr nett von dir DANK dir schon mal wenn du am wochenende kannst^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (11. Dezember 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das weiß ich bis jetzt nur von Kabel Deutschland.


Dann bist du falsch informiert!


----------



## CiSaR (12. Dezember 2008)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Dann bist du falsch informiert!



Das hat der vom Chaos Computer Club gesagt und ich habs nur wiederholt weil ich dachte der weiß was er sagt 
und am Wochenende können wir das gerne machen. Ich frag wegen µTorrent weil ich mich damit am besten auskenne.


----------



## Wolf2660 (12. Dezember 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> UPnP ist ein Werk des Teufels. Das gehört deaktiviert. Stell' einen festen Port ein und leite den im Router an deinen PC (MAC- bzw. IP-Adresse) weiter. Wie das geht, findest du im Netz oder in der Manual.



Moin, 

wo ist den da das Werk des Teufels ? Was ist den besser einen Port bzw. 2 Ports 24/7 offen haben oder nur die Ports nur zu öffnen wen ich Downloade? 

MfG


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du dir sicher bist das du den Port Freigegeben hast teste das nochma ob der wircklich freigegeben ist mit der anleitung von Torrent, desweiteren limitiere mal deinen Upload auf 50KBits und sag mir was du dann für eine Download Geschwindigkeit kriegst.

MFG Justin


----------



## uuodan (12. Dezember 2008)

Porttriggering ist immer risikobehaftet?


----------



## rebel4life (12. Dezember 2008)

Wieviel Verbindungen baust du gleichzeitig zu den einzelnen Clients auf? Wieviel "Upload-Slots" hast du aktiviert? Schau mal bei Wikipedia nach, die Werte sind nicht schlecht. Transportverschlüsselung ist immer gut, ich erziele dabei wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als ohne diese Verschlüsselung, aber man muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur Torrents von z.B. Arch runterlade und dann seede, aber man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied. Zudem brauchen Torrents Zeit. Oftmals hat man erst nach einer halben Stunde Geschwindigkeiten, die denen der Anbindung entsprechen.


----------



## Hancock (13. Dezember 2008)

Dein PC braucht eine feste IP Adresse, also keine vom DHCP zugewiesene. Dann musst du im Fritz-Box Menü unter Erweiterte Einstellungen --> Internet --> Freigaben eine neue Protfreigabe erstellen. Die Portfreigabe muss aktiv sein, z.B. für "andere Anwendungen". Dann stellst du unter "von Port" irgend einen hohen ein, z.B. 54698, bei "an IP-Adresse" die, die du deinem PC gegeben hast (deswegen kein DHCP, sonst wechselt die ständig). Unter "an Port" stellst du den gleichen ein, wie oben. Danach machst du das gleiche nochmal, aber stellst diesmal als Protokoll "UDP" ein. Dann den Klick auf übernehmen nicht vergessen. Den gleichen Port stellst du jetz in deinem Torrentclient auch noch ein (ich empfehle dir uTorrent) und mach nicht "zufälligen Port wählen" oder auto oder so ähnlich.
Dann musst du noch die Einstellungen wie maximale Verbindungen pro Torrent, usw. einstellen (einfach googeln für dein Anschluss). Und gib als globalen Upload Speed ein bischen weniger ein, als deinen maximalen, sonst bremst du auch den Download.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Dezember 2008)

jungs wer erklärt sich bereit mir über teamviewer zu helfen???

aber erst am nächsten wochenende wenns geht, weil wir schreiben arbeiten da hab ich keine zeit für sowas^^

falls sich einer finden sollte, hier ist meine skye addy jonnexxx1

DANK euch schonmal^^ :


----------



## CiSaR (14. Dezember 2008)

SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> jungs wer erklärt sich bereit mir über teamviewer zu helfen???
> 
> aber erst am nächsten wochenende wenns geht, weil wir schreiben arbeiten da hab ich keine zeit für sowas^^
> 
> ...



Ich kanns ja mal versuchen.
Ich meld mich dann bei dir oder du bei mir. Schick mir einfach ne PM.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. Dezember 2008)

Dank dir schonmal :


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Februar 2009)

also hat irgendjemand lust mir über teamviewer zu helfen das problem zu lösen mit den langsamen downloadraten?
 wenns geht in den nächsten 30min bitte.

DANKE


----------



## Master90 (1. März 2009)

ich würd garnicht erst Bittorent nutzen xD


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. März 2009)

bittorent ist sehr gut!
ich komm damit klar
und andere haben auch bezaubernde geschwindigkeiten mit bittorent


----------



## rebel4life (1. März 2009)

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ausbildungsplatz als Kfz-Mechatroniker o.ä. also technisch. Hättet ihr da was für mich in und um Stuttgart? Meldet euch bitte per PN.
> 
> Mein Vater wurde am Freitag den 27.Feb wegen arbeitsmangel gekündigt. Hättet ihr da was für ihn als Lkw-Fahrer?
> Meldet euch bitte per PN



Ist das dein Ernst?


Im Ernst - nimm Programme wie jDownloader, aber ich vermute einfach mal dass dein Anbieter bei P2P Downloads die Geschwindigkeit drosselt, da könntest du höchstens z.B. in Azureus die Transportverschlüsselung aktivieren.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. März 2009)

ja wieso? hast du was für mich?

ich komm auf blöde ideen hier zu fragen


----------



## affenhirn (1. März 2009)

versuchs mal mit utorrent 
damit klappts bestimmt


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. März 2009)

ich hab jetzt Utorrent das ist auch nicht besser als bittorrent.

ne frage wieviel Upload habt ihr wenn ihr sachen downloaded? 
bei mir sinds 100kb mehr lässt meine leitung nicht zu!


----------



## affenhirn (5. März 2009)

bei  mir sinds auch um die 100kb


----------



## SolidBadBoy (5. März 2009)

und was für eine download geschwindigkeit hast du?

bei mir sinds grad bei 3 sachen ca. 180kb


----------



## affenhirn (6. März 2009)

ganz unterschiedlich

wenn mehr seeders on sind ist es bei mir (meistens) schneller


----------



## K3n$! (7. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich hab Azureus, jetzt Vuze 4.xx  und bin sehr zu frieden.

Ich denke es kommt auf die Einstellungen an.

Siehe hierzu diese Seite

Ich komme auch mit einem Upload von ca. 70 Kb/s auf downloadraten von ca. >500kb/s 

Außerdem: Wer sehr viel Upload gibt bekommt nicht automatisch sehr viel Speed. Wenn die Leitung nur durch Upload ausgelastet ist, wird das Internet langsamer und außerdem gehen auch die Downloadraten runter. Deshalb per Tabelle den jeweiligen Torrent Client einstellen.

Ich hoffe das stand nicht schon in den Posts vorher drin, war zu faul das jetzt alles durchzulesen 

Greetz K3n$!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (7. März 2009)

also ich dank dir für die hilfreichen infos!

was mich jetzt eingentlich intressiert ist kann ich diese sachen auch unter Bittorrent einstellen?


----------

